# Hardwood Pellet Bedding



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Since I've the deep pan in my DCN, I've been going through bedding quickly. A 30lb bag of YN lasts twice, maybe three cleanings. So, Im looking for something more bulk.

I've found http://www.lignetics.com/wood-pellets.html
Hardwood, doesn't seem to have an added accelerant. Does anyone use something similar?

I don't like using wood shavings, but I need to save money if I can. I don't want anything dusty, or sharp and pokey. I don't want to use kiln-dried softwoods, either. Just not trusting of it.

Thoughts?


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought the problem with wood pellets was the fact once they're wet they turn into powder and messes with respiratory systems as they don't hold the same chemicals as wood shavings. I use wood pellets in the rabbits litter tray and once it's wet it turns to powder, I would worry about that with rats


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Aspen is pretty cheap. At Petco I got a large bag(56 liters expands to 113 liters) for $12-13. I thought softwoods are bad because when they are peed on, they release dangerous phenols.
http://www.petco.com/product/117368...g-for-Small-Animals.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

If you're going to use Aspen, make sure it's kiln dried. Otherwise, perhaps consider getting some fleece and making cage liners instead, it's so handy because you can wash them time and time again!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Urithrand said:


> If you're going to use Aspen, make sure it's kiln dried. Otherwise, perhaps consider getting some fleece and making cage liners instead, it's so handy because you can wash them time and time again!


Aspen doesn't have to be kiln dried like pine and cedar, it's a hardwood..


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Cedar and pine are a never ever. They're flat out toxic to rats. Aspen should be kiln dried just for added safety.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I despised fleece when I used it. Any way, I'm looking for a digable substrate to promote natural rat behavior. The changes I saw were slow but long lasting. Lazier rats have begun to dig and now forage. Climbing, jumping, an balancing are a part of key cage components. I now believe digging is too.


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

I use hardwood stove pellets in the bottom of my ferret cage sometimes, and while it is a nice way to save a little money, as soon as they get wet they disintegrate into crumbly smelly dust. Plus they are very hard when solid and I can't imagine they are all that great to walk on. My favorite thing ever is just bulk aspen shavings. Great to dig in, walk on, and pretty good at odor control. My rats are mostly potty trained so it lasts a long time. The ferrets are less potty trained, but they LOVE to burrow in aspen shavings.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I use hardwood stove pellets in the litter box. I don't find them to disintegrate any faster than paper litter pellets.


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know if it's because my ferrets pee way more than rats, but it seems like the pellets disintegrate right when they soak up any liquid. I think they would be good for litter boxes though, just maybe not the main bedding.


----------

